# Progressive Fighting Systems Training Clip With Paul Vunak!



## Brian R. VanCise (Feb 15, 2009)

[yt]Z4Wa3rT2Xks[/yt]


----------



## arnisador (Feb 15, 2009)

Good stuff!


----------



## geezer (Feb 15, 2009)

Yeah, cool. Makes you want to _visit_ California, too.


----------



## seasoned (Feb 15, 2009)

Very nice clip Brian, thanks for sharing.


----------



## unladylikedefnse (Jun 6, 2011)

Thanks for sharing Brian! I love Paul Vunak's work. Speaking of him, is anyone planning on going to his annual retreat this year in August? I found out that Daniel Duby and Erik Paulsen will be guest speakers which is pretty cool! I wonder how many forum members are going to attend. I can't wait, It's going to be 3 unforgettable days!


----------

